# Where are you located?



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Oregon!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> Oregon!


whats the weather like out there right now?


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Lol well i couldnt be more further away from majority of you all. Im from New Zealand 8)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm come from Australia. The state I live in is Victoria.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a long way away! I'm from the UK!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm from Queensland, Australia. LOL

There are people from all over the world on here! It really does make it more interesting!


----------



## PrintMeInColor (Apr 2, 2008)

Iceland.!
North in the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Northern Ohio


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

USA, Delaware.  First state!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sussex County, NJ


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

im4dressage said:


> free_sprtd said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon!
> ...


It's actually been nice this week. ARound the 60 ish mark, but last week it was in the 30's and snowed. lol


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

PrintMeInColor said:


> Iceland.!
> North in the Atlantic Ocean.


I was wondering if you were from there, the ponies from your "my pics" post look like Icelandic ponies, are they? I mean, just because you are from Iceland doesn't mean that you have to own Icelandic ponies. if I lived in KY, I wouldn't own a TB because they were know for that


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Northern Arkansas


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

wow another icelander  
hvar á landinu ertu ?  
Reykjavík icelaaaaand


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

USA, New York.
Anyone here? I know Ginger is...but anyone else?


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

USA,Maryland


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE OI OI OI :lol: :lol: 

Im a Queenslander from AUS.
Go the Sunshine State whoo! 8)


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Eastern Ontario, Canada 

Still waiting on the remaining 2 feet of snow to melt so we can ride more!!!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Central Ontario, Canada!



> Still waiting on the remaining 2 feet of snow to melt so we can ride more!!!


Most of ours is gone; except for where it was piled up!


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

Düsseldorf, Germany (if somebody noticed in "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory they call the town where Agustus Glup comes from "Düsseldorf".. That is NOT Düsseldorf! lol)


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Stepher said:


> Central Ontario, Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky!!  I'm jealous but ours is melting very quickly!!! thank goodness!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

a.j what part of eastern ont? use to live in western quebec , now living if the land of oz ((((( kansas )))))))


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm an Aussie

Living in Melbourne, Vic


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Another one from the UK here!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Tammy said:


> USA,Maryland


MD here too!
Eastern Shore, near Ocean City


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> a.j what part of eastern ont? use to live in western quebec , now living if the land of oz ((((( kansas )))))))


Very close to Montreal!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

somewhere in PA!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Finland, a little country in the Northern Europe. (Between Sweden and Russian).


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Kadiel said:


> I'm an Aussie
> 
> Living in Melbourne, Vic


You live so close to me! I live in Geelong!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

State: Oklahoma
City: Edmond
zip: 73003


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Kadiel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an Aussie
> ...


my baby boy vince was bred in geelong! heard of mithril welsh pony stud?

lol! how stupid of me! of course you have! anyways.....

you know where soda and (before) sundae are staying....with christine milvain....well vince was bred there and chris milvain raised him

COUNTRY: australia
STATE: south australia
TOWN: gumeracha


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Sundae died.


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> COUNTRY: australia
> STATE: south australia
> TOWN: gumeracha


I've driven to Adelaide a few times. Is Gumercha anywhere near Adelaide?

Or is there a chance it’s near that huge free-way/high-way (cant remember name sorry!) that goes form Adelaide to Melb?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, Nebraska... I think I'm the only one...


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Humboldt County, California 8)


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Chickamauga, Georgia


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Rural Illinois, baby!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My sis-in law lives near Salem Ill


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> My sis-in law lives near Salem Ill


I've heard of that town! I live in Central IL, so I don't know where Salem is.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Upper Michigan!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> Upper Michigan!


Have you been getting any of that horrible weather?? Flooding...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Am I the first person from Minnesota to reply? If so, YAY! 

SE MN.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm sooooooooo TOTALLY DUTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!

I live in Capelle aan den IJssel (if you ever can pronounce it, heh! ) in the Netherlands!


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

City: Helmond
Province: Noord-Brabant
Country: The Netherlands


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

We have alot of people on here that don't live in the states! lol

Well its still cool I wanna go out there one day before I die


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm from Maryland, near Annapolis, but my grandparents live in Ohio near Cleveland.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Way south central Kansas. Thats one of the states in the middle for those not in the US.


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

im4dressage said:


> just wondering what states/countries are posting here
> anyone from Ohio? I am near Cincinnati


I live in Northern Kentucky about 40 miles south of Cincinnati. :]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Calgary, Alberta CANADA!

Home of Spruce Meadows BABY!









http://www.sprucemeadows.com/


----------



## DreamingOfHorses (May 26, 2008)

New Jersey.




> Sussex County, NJ


 :lol: Wow, I'm only one county away from you! That's cool. ^.^


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Virginia...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

somewhere over the rainbow :wink:


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

New Mexico


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Arizona.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

South Wales, UK.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

GeminiJumper said:


> RusticWildFire said:
> 
> 
> > Upper Michigan!
> ...



hah sorry i'm a bit late. But anyway, no..They got that in Lower Michigan. My boyfriend works for a power company down there and he was working on some damage they had down there. He said it was terrible...he sent me some pics and it was really pretty crazy..things down that NEVER go down! But we need more rain up here actually.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

GeminiJumper said:


> Rural Illinois, baby!!!


My grandparents are in Illinois, near St Louis....


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in Massachusetts, USA! Right on the New Hampshire border 

Anyone else nearby??


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a Marylander currently living and working in NE Connecticut, USA


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

DreamingOfHorses said:


> New Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

I've found there aren't many northern jersey people here  But i'm glad you're from the same area


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

North Carolina


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

Bay Area, California.
anyone from bay area/california?


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I live in USA, Daleville, Alabama


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Kootenia County in North Idaho


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Western Montana, USA! woot woot!


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Australia


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Upstate New Yorker here


----------

